# Dunlop SP Sport 01 A/S - '09 GTI



## S6T6 (Apr 22, 2020)

These came on my new GTI and they appear to be Directional and Asymetrical, but the sidewall only shows which side is out and nothing about direction.
Can these be rotated from corner-to-corner or only front/back?
*(The inside tread pattern (wavy lines) looks like it will only allow front/back, otherwise it's backwards when you move them to the other corner.)
What kind of mileage are you guys getting out of these?


----------



## jfolt (Nov 5, 2008)

*You ever get an answer?*

I just got my winter wheels off and put the SP Sport 225/40/18 back on. The wheels which used to be on the left are now on the right and vice versa so the tread pattern is reverse of what it used to be... I've been searching the web but can't seem to find the answer. There is no "direction of rotation" marking but the dunlop logo does resemble one (its currently pointing in the wrong direction.) Can you rotate these tires right to left?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The Dunlop SP Sport 01AS has an asymmetrical tread pattern (with a specific "outside" of the tire) but it is not directional. To be sure, it looks directional but unless there is an arrow on the sidewall indicating a direction the tire needs to spin then it is not directional. I've run into this with a few other brands and models, but this is the first Dunlop with the issue. The tire can be rotated in a "criss - cross" manner with no issues per Dunlop. Most people are telling us they are getting around 40K miles on average.


----------

